# Cupcake/fairy cake



## Necsus

Sapete se esiste una traduzione un po' più specifica per _cupcake_ di quella data da WRD (piccolo tortino)?
Può andar bene anche _muffin_? A vederli non sembrano tanto diversi...


----------



## francefrance

Potrebbe essere *pasticcino* 

Il muffin credo sia più semplice, meno curato nell'aspetto... (non a caso c'è il detto che un muffin non è che un cupcake malriuscito, ma non per questo meno buono... )


----------



## Necsus

Ah, ho capito. Però da noi i _muffin_ ormai sono conosciuti, i _cupcake_ non altrettanto...
Con 'pasticcini' direi che normalmente si intendono quelli da tè.


----------



## francefrance

Bhè... però ci sono tanti tipi di pasticcini... Non so nella tua zona, ma da me somigliano abbastanza a delle tortine in miniatura


----------



## Necsus

Sì, ma l'importante è quello che evoca la parola: sono sicuro che esistono dei pasticcini con le caratteristiche che dici, ma sentendo la parola io francamente penserei a quelli di piccolo formato che si accompagnano al tè...


----------



## francefrance

ok, era solo un'opinione... 

buona giornata!!


----------



## Necsus

Grazie dell'aiuto prezioso, francefrance. Buona giornata anche a te!


----------



## TimLA

Hmmm...ma "cupcake" anche puo referirsi a una ragazza...bella, dolce, ecc..
dipende dal contesto...


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Necsus,
io li ho sempre sentiti chiamare così ma su Wikipedia dice che si chiamano anche "fair cake" o "bun" in UK.
In Italia si chiamano anche cupcake.
Io però "bun" l'ho sempre tradotto "ciambellina."
Mi sa che ho sbagliato.
Raffa


----------



## Necsus

@Tim: grazie, l'avevo letto, ma in questo caso è proprio il dolcetto. 

@Raffa: temo che _cupcake_ non sia tanto diffuso in Italia da lasciarlo così... No, _bun_ dovrebbe essere proprio _ciambella_ (o _crocchia,_ parlando di capelli).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ho lo stesso dubbio: ho sempre pensato a cupcake senza tradurlo, ma poi a specifica richiesta, mi sono reso conto di non conoscere l'equivalente in italiano..
Forse quelli soffici li chiamiamo muffin?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupcake


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io una cosa come quella che hai linkato la chiamo _muffin _in italiano. Un po' più elaborato del muffin tradizionale magari, ma sempre muffin mi pare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MünchnerFax said:


> Io una cosa come quella che hai linkato la chiamo _muffin _in italiano. Un po' più elaborato del muffin tradizionale magari, ma sempre muffin mi pare.


Il problema è che muffin è qualcosa che di solito è piuttosto soffice, mentre negli USA ho mangiato cupcakes con la consistenza di una torta vera..
Non credo che per loro _muffin_ e _cupcake_ siano la stessa cosa.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì, mi rendo conto. Dico solo che se dovessi descrivere il dolce in italiano direi testualmente _una specie di muffin con la glassa sopra_, o qualcosa del genere_._


----------



## bibish

Il mio dizionario dà come traduzione di fairy cake "piccolo pan di Spagna ricoperto di glassa" e per cupcake "piccola brioche" o "brioscina". I muffin, come hanno detto altri, sono una cosa molto diversa. Spero che aiuta!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bibish said:


> Il mio dizionario dà come traduzione di fairy cake "piccolo pan di Spagna ricoperto di glassa" e per cupcake "piccola brioche" o "brioscina". I muffin, come hanno detto altri, sono una cosa molto diversa. Spero che aiuta!


You'd never say a cupcake is something similar to a muffin, would you?
Maybe the look, but definitely not the texture!


----------



## bibish

Paulfromitaly said:


> You'd never say a cupcake is something similar to a muffin, would you?
> Maybe the look, but definitely not the texture!



Yes, you would never say that. A muffin can be plain, chocolate or with chocolate chips in. A cupcake is a small cake with icing on top (often very attractively decorated) and so they usually nothing like muffins.


----------



## Blackman

Io li tradurrei con pasticcini, quelli che si comprano in pasticceria la domenica per mangiarli a fine pranzo. Senza dubbio possono essere confusi con quelli da te', ma per questi ultimi abbiamo l'alternativa con biscottini.


----------



## bibish

Blackman said:


> Io li tradurrei con pasticcini, quelli che si comprano in pasticceria la domenica per mangiarli a fine pranzo. Senza dubbio possono essere confusi con quelli da te', ma per questi ultimi abbiamo l'alternativa con biscottini.



Hmm non lo so per pasticcino. Quando mi viene in mente pasticcini penso a  quelli che si comprano in pasticceria. I cupcake sono tortine. Non si può dire tipo "tortine ricoperte di  glassa" o qualcosa del genere? Se scrivi "tortine" in google e poi  guardi le immagine che vengono fuori, ci sono delle immagine di ciò che  in inglese chiamerei un "cupcake"


----------



## Blackman

bibish said:


> Hmm non lo so per pasticcino. Quando mi viene in mente pasticcini penso a  quelli che si comprano in pasticceria. I cupcake sono tortine. Non si può dire tipo "tortine ricoperte di  glassa" o qualcosa del genere? Se scrivi "tortine" in google e poi  guardi le immagine che vengono fuori, ci sono delle immagine di ciò che  in inglese chiamerei un "cupcake"



Non hai tutti i torti. Ma temo che non esista una parola per identificare questa tipologia, che sia fruibile da tutti gli italiani. Credo che ci rifugeremmo in un " tortine", o, per i più pignoli " tortine glassate".


----------



## сольнишко

secondo me il cupcake ormai è piuttosto conosciuto anche in Italia, e onestamente non lo tradurrei.
v.


----------



## elena73

сольнишко said:


> secondo me il cupcake ormai è piuttosto conosciuto anche in Italia, e onestamente non lo tradurrei.
> v.



Anche secondo me. Gli appassionati di cucina conoscono il termine.


----------



## Blackman

Oddio, definire cupcake piuttosto _conosciuto_ in Italia mi sembra esagerato. Tant'è vero che fatichiamo a definirlo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elena73 said:


> Anche secondo me. Gli appassionati di cucina conoscono il termine.


Cioè lo 0.1 % della popolazione?


----------



## Odysseus54

Come li fa mia moglie sono dolci alla vaniglia in miniatura - invece di essere cotti in una forma da dolce o da ciambellone ( di quelle colla colonna centrale ) ,sono cotti in formette di carta oleata da forno.

Io direi "tortine", o magari , se dovessi spiegare, "tortine individuali"  ( anche se poi c'e' chi ne mangia 3 o 4   )


----------



## elena73

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cioè lo 0.1 % della popolazione?



Paul, un po' hai ragione, è possibile che io abbia una 'deformazione passionale' nel senso che mi piace molto sperimentare piatti di cucina internazionale. 

Però se consideri che anche i muffin prima in Italiano ''non esistevano'' e ora c'è pure il gusto del gelato della marca X! 

E il problema è anche trovare un'alternativa valida... tanto più che quello che sta sopra non sempre è una glassa... 

Da wikipedia: 
Caratteristica della glassa è di asciugare, formando un guscio lucido  sul dolce.  

Quegli sbuffi di crema di burro (con tanto di pezzettini di cocco, di zuccherini colorati e quant'altro) non mi sembra possano essere definiti 'glassa'. 

Secondo me è come se si tentasse di tradurre tiramisù... si possono usare delle perifrasi 'esplicative'..... ma con una lingua diffusa e in parte 'familiare' come l'inglese, visto che già abbiamo brownie e muffin, si può anche importare la parola cupcake... 
Ovviamente questa è solo un'opinione personale..


----------



## ironlady

Questi cupcakes sembrano molto simili alle queen cakes. Ma sul dizionario alla voce queen cakes c'è scritto "torta di ribes". Mi sbaglierò ma a me sembrano tutti muffin...


----------



## london calling

Ma, secondo me _tortina_ alla fine è la traduzione migliore, sono d'accordo con Ody e Bibish.  Sono anche d'accordo che non sono _muffins,_ anche la consistenza è diversa, solo la forma è simile.

Al limite, dovendo far capire di che cosa si tratta se si parla di una _fairy cake_ particolare, la si potrebbe descrivere: tortina al cioccolato con panna, alla vainiglia con glassa alla fragola, al limone o a quel che sia (ce ne sono di tutti i tipi). Oppure optare per un blandissimo _tortina guarnita_, magari.

Ok, so who's going to have a go at making these?


----------



## gandolfo

london calling said:


> Ma, secondo me _tortina_ alla fine è la traduzione migliore, sono d'accordo con Ody e Bibish.  Sono anche d'accordo che non sono _muffins,_ anche la consistenza è diversa, solo la forma è simile.
> 
> Al limite, dovendo far capire di che cosa si tratta se si parla di una _fairy cake_ particolare, la si potrebbe descrivere: tortina al cioccolato con panna, alla vainiglia con glassa alla fragola, al limone o a quel che sia (ce ne sono di tutti i tipi). Oppure optare per un blandissimo _tortina guarnita_, magari.
> 
> Ok, so who's going to have a go at making these?


How about: tortina americana !!!!


LC 
I made this today!......and ate it!


----------



## london calling

gandolfo said:


> LC
> I made this today!......and ate it!


Good God! All of it? What did you use, a fishbowl instead of a cup?

Tortona all'americana!

A proposito, visto che la base è comunque un semplicissimo pan di spagna, non si potrebbe giocare con questo per darli un nome (no, non _panino di spagna_, vi prego, è atroce)?


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Umm...mi sta venendo fame.

Conoscendo bene entrambi i muffin e cupcakes e la loro non somiglianza, e dopo aver letto tutti i post, ho pensato che forse io userei "piccolo tortino" che guarda caso e' la definizione data nel primissimo post !! Anche secondo me si avvicina all'idea di cupcake.


----------



## You little ripper!

BarbaraLamb said:


> Conoscendo bene entrambi i muffin e cupcakes e la loro non somiglianza, e dopo aver letto tutti i post, ho pensato che forse io userei "piccolo tortino" che guarda caso e' la definizione data nel primissimo post !! Anche secondo me si avvicina all'idea di cupcake.


That's what this  website calls them.


----------



## johngiovanni

I agree with others who have suggested not to translate.  "Il cupcake". (sadly)


----------



## Sovi

... E se invece che pasticcino usassi "pasta" ... richiama la pasticceria e l'ho spesso vista usare per indicare le pastefrolle, i tortini... in generale i pasticcini in grande o le torte in piccolissimo...


----------



## beniamone

A muffin is not the same thing as a cupcake and the difference is not to do with whether there is frosting (icing) on it.  The difference is that a cupcake is a cake whereas a muffin is like a type of bread.  So Australians might have a muffin for breakfast, but a cupcake would be for afternoon tea.

Why translate it when it is not something that exists in Italy?  I should also add that you are not missing much... Italian cakes and pastries are much better.


----------



## acidjam

Necsus said:


> Sapete se esiste una traduzione un po' più specifica per _cupcake_ di quella data da WRD (piccolo tortino)?
> Può andar bene anche _muffin_? A vederli non sembrano tanto diversi...



Se rispondo dopo 6 anni serve a qualcuno? 
Il cupcake in italiano si chiama pirottino; è una metonimia (contenitore per contenuto), come paella in spagnolo.


----------



## Mary49

acidjam said:


> Il cupcake in italiano si chiama pirottino; è una metonimia (contenitore per contenuto), come paella in spagnolo.


No, mi spiace, in italiano il pirottino è solo il contenitore, di carta, alluminio, silicone ecc., ma mai il dolce contenuto in esso.


----------



## Lorena1970

acidjam said:


> Se rispondo dopo 6 anni serve a qualcuno?
> Il cupcake in italiano si chiama pirottino; è una metonimia (contenitore per contenuto), come paella in spagnolo.



Certo che serve! E credo proprio tu abbia ragione! Googlando si scopre che "pirottino" è anche il nome del dolcetto realizzato all'interno del contenitore denominato "pirottino" (come del resto tu avevi giò detto!). Grazie del contributo molto utile.


----------



## acidjam

Lorena1970 said:


> E credo proprio tu abbia ragione!



Sono 30 anni che li chiamo e li sento chiamare da tutti pirottini; per curiosità ho chiesto a mia madre e mi dice che sicuramente il termine è di uso comune da oltre 50, a mia nonna non posso chiedere perché non ha mai fatto dolci. 
Negli ultimi anni ho cominciato a sentire anche cupcake come sostituto, ma pirottini per ora regge, mi dispiacerebbe se il termine italiano andasse perso sotituito da quello inglese, ma per ora non è il caso.


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Certo che serve! E credo proprio tu abbia ragione! Googlando si scopre che "pirottino" è anche il nome del dolcetto realizzato all'interno del contenitore denominato "pirottino" (come del resto tu avevi giò detto!). Grazie del contributo molto utile.


No, mi spiace, quelli che hai segnalato sono sempre contenitori fatti con il cioccolato, all'interno dei quali metti creme o altro. Non sono i dolci.


----------



## Lorena1970

acidjam said:


> Sono 30 anni che li chiamo e li sento chiamare da tutti pirottini; per curiosità ho chiesto a mia madre e mi dice che sicuramente il termine è di uso comune da oltre 50, a mia nonna non posso chiedere perché non ha mai fatto dolci.
> Negli ultimi anni ho cominciato a sentire anche cupcake come sostituto, ma pirottini per ora regge, mi dispiacerebbe se il termine italiano andasse perso sotituito da quello inglese, ma per ora non è il caso.



Concordo a pieno! Mia madre chiama pirottini dei piccoli sformati salati a forma di muffin . Dato che si è "formata" sulla Cucina Italiana, non credo che sbagli...Qui un esempio di pirottino salato. Poi ognuno faccia come crede. Io credo che tu abbia trovato una giusta traduzione.


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Dato che si è "formata" sulla Cucina Italiana, non credo che sbagli...


Dalla "Cucina Italiana": http://www.lacucinaitaliana.it/default.aspx?idPage=810
*Pirottini*I pirottini sono i piccoli contenitori in carta oleata che contengono tradizionalmente la piccola pasticceria e che si possono usare anche per cuocere in forno dolcetti. Si possono acquistare, anche colorati e decorati, nei negozi di casalinghi e in alcuni supermercati forniti (nel reparto delle teglie e degli accessori per fare i dolci). Giustamente ognuno dice come vuole, ma fai una prova: vai in una pasticceria e chiedi dei pirottini...


----------



## acidjam

Ehm... non devi dirmeli cosa sono i pirottini: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metonimia 
Se vado da chi vende prodotti da forno pensano che siano... questi qui  -> http://www.turchiarella.it/prodotti_dolci.php?pag=2 (non c'è bisogno nemmeno di andarci).


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... ho il sospetto che sia una questione di uso regionale. A Roma ho sentito raramente usare il termine _pirottino_, e comunque mai per definire il contenuto. I vocabolari in linea di massima non lo riportano, nello Zingarelli viene catalogato come 'regionale', e il Treccani dà questa definizione:
*pirottino* s. m. [der., propr. dim., della voce milan. _pirotta_ «mortaio di legno a foggia di scodella», connessa con il lat. _pila_ «mortaio»]. – Involucro di carta oleata, a forma di scodellina con bordi per lo più pieghettati, di diametro variabile da 20 a 115 mm, che serve per contenere pasticcini, cioccolatini, paste e sim.


----------



## acidjam

Io ci ho vissuto per 6 anni e Roma (università) e l'ho sentito anche lì.


----------



## Tegs

beniamone said:


> So Australians might have a muffin for breakfast, but a cupcake would be for afternoon tea.
> 
> I should also add that you are not missing much... Italian cakes and pastries are much better.




I agree - we Irish would eat muffins for breakfast but not cupcakes. Although I feel you are sadly deprived in your experiences of cupcakes Beniamone. Have a look at my profile picture. It was a very tasty cupcake (before I ate it)...  Italians do good cakes though, it is true.


----------



## Lorena1970

Può esser regionale e in Toscana si usa, probabilmente  in memoria di questo.


----------



## Mary49

> Ehm... non devi *dirmi *cosa sono i pirottini: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/MetonimiaNon è detto che la metonimia valga per tutto!
> Se vado da chi vende prodotti da forno pensano che siano... questi qui -> http://www.turchiarella.it/prodotti_dolci.php?pag=2 (non c'è bisogno nemmeno di andarci) Non mi sembra che un'azienda pugliese faccia testo più della "Cucina Italiana" .


Questo mi pare più esperto:http://www.marioragona.com/ Mario Ragona Consulente di Pasticceria ad oggi è considerato uno tra i Maestri più ricercati del settore
http://www.marioragona.it/blog/wp-c...aggiornato-al-18-maggio-2008-mario-ragona.pdf
_Pirottino;_
Contenitore di carta, tartellato o liscio, utilizzato per forno e post- forno.


----------



## Necsus

Io comunque mi riferisco all'uso quotidiano, non quello fatto dalle aziende. Anche se mi rendo conto che piano piano quest'ultimo potrà farlo diventare familiare alle orecchie di tutta la penisola. Questa sembrerebbe essere l'origine del nostro grande piccolo amico, non a caso per il panettone (CLIC).


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Non mi sembra che  un'azienda pugliese faccia  testo più della "Cucina Italiana" .




Abbiamo detto che può essere un uso regionale o colloquiale, no? Nessuno intende negare che il pirottino sia lo stampino di carta che contiene i dolcetti. Semplicemente si può indicare con "pirottino" anche il contenuto di tale stampino. Io non ci trovo nulla di male. Poi si possono fare centinaia di ricerche, ma a mio avviso le une non negano drasticamente le altre. Esiste anche una pralina che si chiama "pirottino all'arancio e grand marnier", vogliamo negarlo?


----------



## Necsus

Lorena, siamo alle solite. Sappiamo tutti benissimo quanto la lingua sia fatta (e disfatta) dalll'uso, ma anche quanto questo sia vario sia all'interno dello stivale. Se viene detto con tanta sicurezza "Il cupcake in italiano si chiama pirottino" è evidente che si vorrà dimostrare che non è affatto così, perché, come detto, nessuno dei vocabolari che ho potuto consultare avalla la teoria dell'estensione del termine dal contenitore al contenuto. Probabilmente presto o tardi verrà riconosciuto quest'uso come universale e corretto, ma per il momento, a beneficio di chi ci legge, secondo me va chiarito che è circoscritto. Nessuno nega che l'uso ci sia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MAI capirei che si tratta di un dolce se leggessi o sentissi "pirottino" che per me e credo per tutti nella mia zona è e resterà solo un contenitore.


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> Lorena, siamo alle solite. Sappiamo tutti benissimo quanto la lingua sia fatta (e disfatta) dalll'uso, ma anche quanto questo sia vario sia all'interno dello stivale. Se viene detto con tanta sicurezza "Il cupcake in italiano si chiama pirottino" è evidente che si vorrà dimostrare che non è affatto così, perché, come detto, nessuno dei vocabolari che ho potuto consultare avalla la teoria dell'estensione del termine dal contenitore al contenuto. Probabilmente presto o tardi verrà riconosciuto quest'uso come universale e corretto, ma per il momento, a beneficio di chi ci legge, secondo me va chiarito che è circoscritto. Nessuno nega che l'uso ci sia.



Saggia risposta. Niente da eccepire.


----------



## Mary49

Paulfromitaly said:


> MAI capirei che si tratta di un dolce se leggessi o sentissi "pirottino" che per me e credo per tutti nella mia zona è e resterà solo un contenitore.


Mi sento confortata...


----------



## Matrap

Ciao ragazzi 

Tanto per dire la mia , a me personalmente "pirottino" (contenuto o contenitore che sia) risulta anche meno "evocativo" di "cupcake". 
Voglio dire "cupcake" l'ho sentito dire anche in italiano, mentre pirottino non lo conoscevo prima d'ora. Evidentemente è più diffuso in alcune regioni che in altre...


----------



## michele2013

Matrap said:


> Ciao ragazzi
> 
> Tanto per dire la mia , a me personalmente "pirottino" (contenuto o contenitore che sia) risulta anche meno "evocativo" di "cupcake".
> Voglio dire "cupcake" l'ho sentito dire anche in italiano, mentre pirottino non lo conoscevo prima d'ora. Evidentemente è più diffuso in alcune regioni che in altre...



Sarà, ma devo dire di non aver mai sentito, prima d'incappae in questa discussione, la parola "cupcake" né in alcuna pasticceria né parlando con amici/colleghi/conoscenti (e vivo in una grande città). "Tortino" o "pirottino" in ogni caso mi piacciono di più, evocano subito il dolce, "cupcake" non mi dice nulla - intuisco appena che si tratti di un dolce, ma potrebbe essere qualunque cosa con una forma simile - (e non vedo perché si debba scomodare l'inglese per un semplice tortino di pan di Spagna glassato).


----------



## london calling

Hello and welcome, Michele.

Se hai Sky, prova a guardarti un programma che si chiama 'La guerra delle torte' (Cupcake Wars), dove le torte in questione sono le nostre _cupcake_....non sono dei semplici tortini di pan di Spagna glassati.

E comunque, oramai gli appassionati li chiamano _cupcake _anche qui, ma non in pasticceria, perché in pasticceria non le fanno . Ecco qui qualche ricetta italiana per le _cupcake_.


----------



## monalisa!

Forse è poco conosciuto (Treccani.it): *
sospiro:
**2.* Nome di varî dolci e pasticcini, e in partic. di una pasta dolce, molto leggera e spugnosa, coperta di cioccolata e zucchero
http://www.ricettecondivise.it/ricetta-sospiri/

in inglese:
_fairy cake
_http://shannonyarbrough.com/2008/02/25/1000-visits-lets-celebrate-no-fairy-cakes/
_
old-fashioned _cupcake
http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/miet...LdknfXUtkshY2iTAEUwJwg#LdknfXUtkshY2iTAEUwJwg

t_raditional _cupcake
http://www.elegantcakery.com/bakery/154-traditional-white-cupcakes.aspx

_P.S. tortino (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tortino/) non significa piccola tórta, forse mini-tórta è più appropriato_


----------

